# 1998 S14



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

I have search and searched, but I cannot find what I am looking for. Here it is, how hard would it be to do a 1991 s13 hatch to a 1998 s14 front end conversion. I have never heard of anyone doing this, everyone wants the s13 silvia or the s15 front end conversion. But I think the S14 "*********" looks awesome. My sisters boyfriend "had" one, but he got rear-ended at a red light and the car IS NOT FIXABLE, the rear seats are touching the gear shift! He survived with no injury, I do not know how, but he walked away. Anyway, I bought the car from him for $100 bucks!! The front end from the seats forward are still perfect, the fenders, hood and front bumper does not have a scratch on them, all the body lines flow perfect. Is it hard, easy or out of the question? I have heard that the s13 to s13 silvia conversion is pretty simple, and the s13 to the s15 silvia is a damn nightmare. Just needing some facts, oppinions and pointers. Please help, seriously!!


----------



## Kr0n1k (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, if you've got both... find a day, or weekend to take apart your s13 front end and try it out. the fenders should be a good indication of how well it will fit. some of the bolt holes might even match up. the thing everyone has to remember is that the s13 and s14 are nearly identical.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, well...here's the thing...because one thing looks nice on one car...it does not mean it'll look good on your car...This is one of those cases.


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

Kato said:


> Yeah, well...here's the thing...because one thing looks nice on one car...it does not mean it'll look good on your car...This is one of those cases.


Your right about that, but I have never seen a US s14 front on a US s13 hatch? I think it would look great, but time will tell. Is the Kouki the slanted light one or is the Zenki the slanted light? This is a 98 model, leather interior and power everything, 5 speed.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

That would be kouki...The angled and slender styling of that headlight would look awkard on the roundish S13 fastback...The S15 headlights CAN look good on the fastback because they are more round...


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Theres 2 in Ct with the s14 front end on hatches.


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

Marblecake said:


> Theres 2 in Ct with the s14 front end on hatches.


Please, please post a pick if you can. I want to see what that looks like.
If I like it, I will do it. Hell, the car is looking at me right now through my living room window with my s13 parked right behind it. What's your oppinion on how it looks? :thumbdwn: or :thumbup: ? If it helps, I am going to paint the finished product House of Kolor Pearl Sunset White. Already have the paint!!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

s14 front ends are wider than s13.
-custom bumper
-custom bumper support
-custom fenders
-custom headlight brackets
-possibly custom hood
- possibly custom radiator support

pretty much same as a s15 front end conversion


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

www.jspec.com this place sells the kits it will give you a little idea of what is needed


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

they dont sell kits for s13->s14zenki/kouki


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

claims they do and it tells what you will need to have custom made for the kit I would assume that it would be more going from a production S14 to S13


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

www.jspec.com/conversionfaq.html 
go to the bottom and click on s14 conversion


----------



## nismodiego (Dec 7, 2004)

*i'll buy it*

have u ever thought about selling that front end? i'll buy it form you.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

nismodiego said:


> have u ever thought about selling that front end? i'll buy it form you.


Send a private message. This isn't the classifieds.


----------



## TRAE C. (Jun 16, 2004)

Scott said:


> Send a private message. This isn't the classifieds.


For a man who drives a Sentra, your kind of an ass.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

TRAE C. said:


> For a man who drives a Sentra, your kind of an ass.


For a man who's about to lose his posting privileges, you've got a big mouth.


----------

